# OTT: flatbands - trough @ pouch in or out?



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

When tying TBG bandsets to a Plywood Ranger OTT slingshot. Does it matter if the trough at the pouch faces up or down? Assuming that the bandset is tied properly, and both troughs face the same direction.....

I tied my last bandset with the troughs facing 'up' seem to get a few more forkhits than normal....


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm a trough up, tied to outside of pouch guy for OTT.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

This is how I tie ott









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

And ttf









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't think it makes a huge difference to most shooters. I've seen up, down and sideways, guys are still able to shoot accurately.

The elite guys are a different story and even the smallest thing can make a difference.


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

brucered said:


> I don't think it makes a huge difference to most shooters. I've seen up, down and sideways, guys are still able to shoot accurately.
> 
> The elite guys are a different story and even the smallest thing can make a difference.


Thx.

I've generally tied the bands so that the trough faces my frame hand, but the most recent time, it's with the bands facing away from my frame hand.

I think I'm getting more fork hits, will likely go back to the other way on the next bandset.

Peter

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

UK prelude - those hawk's pouches?

I don't think it makes too much difference. Surely you could just flip them over for trough up?

I like my tags to the outside though...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm trough-up. When I was a child we weren't allowed to associate with trough-downs...

That will all change through Aimstinctivism.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

When I'm feeling a little frisky, I'll take my bands that are set up for TTF on my Scout and switch to OTT for a few shots before anyone sees them or laughs at me.

I'm still able to hit cans with them.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

lol. You bring up an interesting point though. Treefork, are you obsessive about your setups?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I do find that TTF bands have a nasty twist in them when OTT = have to aim instinctively... I may be a better shot with them.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I've thought about tying my TTF bands with both troughs facing the same way. So when I hold the frame at a 45* the troughs would be aligned when looking down to sight.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Interesting thought Bruce...


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I agree with you guys I don't think it would matter whether or not the through tabs were up or down and @brucered that's an idea about them both going the same way, I wonder if it would work!? @mattwalt yeah they were a couple old band sets I had with hawks pouches I don't really use them any more as they are quite thick and heavy not so good on the smaller frames I've been shooting

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

brucered said:


> When I'm feeling a little frisky, I'll take my bands that are set up for TTF on my Scout and switch to OTT for a few shots before anyone sees them or laughs at me.
> 
> I'm still able to hit cans with them.


I tried this once also and nearly lost a finger nail! It was so painful I almost trough up in my mouth!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

petee_c said:


> When tying TBG bandsets to a Plywood Ranger OTT slingshot. Does it matter if the trough at the pouch faces up or down? Assuming that the bandset is tied properly, and both troughs face the same direction.....
> 
> I tied my last bandset with the troughs facing 'up' seem to get a few more forkhits than normal....


I'm not certain what you're referring to, because different people call things differently.... but if you're talking about the trough the bands form when you're shooting OTT... towards the slingshot, or away from the slingshot, then away is the answer and the best way to do it...

Here's what I'm talking about:


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Learning lots.

This is how my present bandset is attached to my slingshot. I've had about 10 fork hits so far (all outdoors thankfully) in the past 2 days that I've had this bandset on.

















Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

For many years I shot OTT with troughs facing down. Never had a single fork hit. I accidentally tied a band set with troughs facing up so I shot them that way until they eventually broke. No fork hits and no noticeable change in accuracy. I went back to troughs down because I prefer the look. About a year ago I started overlapping and folding the bands in thirds so the troughs now face outwards. Same accuracy but I think I'm getting better band life with less tears at the pouch. Sometimes I still use troughs down and sometimes outwards.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are a couple more pics of troughs out for OTT. Part way towards the fork the bands will do a quarter twist for attachment.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's mine, works for me.


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> I'm trough-up. When I was a child we weren't allowed to associate with trough-downs...
> 
> That will all change through Aimstinctivism.


The "trough-downs" were a very misunderstood society back then.


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Here are a couple more pics of troughs out for OTT. Part way towards the fork the bands will do a quarter twist for attachment.


I just tied a pouch with an overlap, (tried to fold the band in 3rds).so far so good, except I use theraband strip a instead of string. So far so good.

I typically get about 2 days of shooting from a 3/4 to 5/8" taper. Will see if the overlap method seems to last longer.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I always tie mine so the trough is out. Some years back, when we were all experimenting with the new-fangled TheraBand, and a few were comparing stacked bands against folded, double wide bands, someone reported a RTS with bands folded so that the trough was to the inside. I long ago quit experimenting with folded bands, but I decided then that anything that might impede the release of the ball should go to the outside. So far, no RTS.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

"Trough"Down!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't believe bill is talking about the trough at the pouch end. Believe he's talking about the trough it forms when you pull the bands back. Believe this what he means.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Trough one way, trough the other way.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The picture on the right is the way I have mine rigged.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I fold the bands and have ends face out .works for me


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone.Bill, I thought I'd watched most of your vodeos but keep finding one I missed.


----------

